# Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack?



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

So about two years ago I spent $200 on one of those Craftsman aluminum floor jacks they were hawking like mad for a while. After buying it I started to notice more and more people having theirs rupture the seals or somethign and just hemmorage fluid rather than actually work. Well sure enough, my Made in China Craftsman aluminum floor jack is now 25 pounds of scrap aluminum. So the question is - does anyone make a quality aluminum floor jack for under $500, or are they all Chinese garbage like Craftsman?


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (AZGolf)*

Oh, man don't tell me that. I've got the same jack. It was the only one low enough to fit under the car, and I love that thing. 
Thank you, China.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (AZGolf)*

definitely not Harbor Freight


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (RabbitsKin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitsKin* »_Oh, man don't tell me that. I've got the same jack. It was the only one low enough to fit under the car, and I love that thing. 
Thank you, China. 

I loved mine too for the 2 years that it worked. Now it just squirts jack oil out, even after trying to go through the whole process to properly bleed it and make sure there's no air in the jack.







I hate having to replace expensive tools, and floor jacks are about the most expensive tools other than air compressors to replace.


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (RabbitsKin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitsKin* »_Oh, man don't tell me that. I've got the same jack. It was the only one low enough to fit under the car, and I love that thing. 
Thank you, China. 


I bought the same one from sears on sale for 180.00 a couple months ago and havent had any issues. But I've only used it a hand full of times.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (AZGolf)*

It might be possible to replace the seals. It's already broken, so you might as well just give it a shot. I've heard of one of those cheap "racing" jacks blowing its seals, then the owner replacing the cheap seals with good quality ones and having the jack last for years.


----------



## 92VdubSLC (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (lynx8489)*

Ummm..theyre craftsman. Ive returned 2 of them for new ones due to blown seals, just like broke screwdrivers.


----------



## maskedSONY (Nov 7, 2000)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (92VdubSLC)*

I wonder how many of our everyday products are now being replaced by chinese counterparts. It seems like a bit too much free trade.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (maskedSONY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maskedSONY* »_It seems like a bit too much free trade. 

haha, wheat gluten anyone?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (AZGolf)*

Most likely they are all Chinese. Even jacks sold by American Forge are manufactured in China. 
However, Snap-On sells one here: http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog...talog


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Most likely they are all Chinese. Even jacks sold by American Forge are manufactured in China. 
However, Snap-On sells one here: http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog...talog 

I emailed Snap-On and they didn't identify the origin of the jack, but said this:

_Quote, originally posted by *Snap-On representative* »_Thank you for contacting Snap-on tools. We have more than 14,000 items in our catalog, and unfortunately, we don't have the capability to manufacture all of the products that our customers require. In this case, we seek the assistance of outside supplier. Some of these suppliers are located outside the US in countries such at China.
However, Snap-on regards that product as top quality and will stand behind it just the same as they will Snap-on products.

Unfortunately, it seems the only way to find out warranty information for non-commercial use of their tools is to write them a letter. As for Craftsman, I was told the warranty on their floor jacks is only 1 year. I threw away the receipt after the 1-year was over.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_It might be possible to replace the seals. It's already broken, so you might as well just give it a shot. I've heard of one of those cheap "racing" jacks blowing its seals, then the owner replacing the cheap seals with good quality ones and having the jack last for years.

Not a bad idea. I'm also going to try to fill it to the absolute brim with oil, bleed it again, and see what happens.


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (AZGolf)*

My harbor freight jack is leaking and it's only a matter of time before it takes a poo.


----------



## Honda_Appliance (May 4, 2000)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (AZGolf)*

If you look at the review for that jack on Sears' website, 2/3 of them seem to say the same thing.


----------



## 92VdubSLC (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (AutobahnTDI)*

And ill repeat it again, when the Sears Craftsman Aluminum Jack starts leaking, take it back to sears and they will give you a new one free of charge. Ive returned two of them already. They have a lifetime warranty just like all the other hand tools.


----------



## Honda_Appliance (May 4, 2000)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (92VdubSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92VdubSLC* »_And ill repeat it again, when the Sears Craftsman Aluminum Jack starts leaking, take it back to sears and they will give you a new one free of charge. Ive returned two of them already. They have a lifetime warranty just like all the other hand tools.

I believe the jacks have a 1-yr warranty. It's definitely not lifetime.


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (92VdubSLC)*

I tried to return a broken Craftsman torque wrench and they denied it, saying the guarantee didn't cover those


----------



## OmniGLHLover (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (RabbitsKin)*

ive got a steel craftsman jack thats been beatin on and abused for the better part of 8 years and that thing still works flawlessly. Craftsmans return policy is fishy. the only things guaranteed for life are handtools. toolboxes, vices, air tools, and apparently jacks, none of those are covered for live.
now im happy i never baught one of those aluminum ones. i got real close too.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (OmniGLHLover)*

I have the Craftsman aluminum floor jack and it is pretty crappy. It leaks all the time, but I just fill it up with hydraulic oil and it keeps going. I finally broke the u-joint, I've got a new one in the mail ($13 from Misumiusa.com). It's a piece of garbage, but for the price it's really the only option I've found. Quality aluminum floor jacks are $600+ and the Craftsman is better than the Pep-boys and HF specials. 
The Snap-on one posted is probably the same crap that harbor freight sells. It's Blue-point, which means it's purchased and re-branded. That also means it's probably made in China and marked up 300%. 
A tip for the Craftsman: mine (and my friend's) both leak when the piston drags on the ground. If you only pull the jack on smooth floors and carry it over bumps, it will really cut down on the leaking. They are only a 1 year warranty, not lifetime. If you got it replaced, consider yourself lucky to have careless Sears employees!


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (AZGolf)*

I bought one from Costco a while back, and it's great! I'm sure it's made in China, but then, so is everything else. They're about to start manufacturing wings for Airbus.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (benny_mech)*

China or Costco?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (Afazz)*

my harbor frieght was decent but finally took a ****. bought the costco one and am really happy with it, too big for taking on the road though.


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (bonesaw)*

I have the ''Michelin'' one. Damn strong.


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_China or Costco?









Costco, but you have to buy the wings shrink wrapped together by the dozen. (and they're made in China)


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (benny_mech)*

I have a hand me down jack that weighs like 50 pounds.. It works amazing.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (benny_mech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benny_mech* »_I bought one from Costco a while back, and it's great! I'm sure it's made in China, but then, so is everything else. They're about to start manufacturing wings for Airbus. 

I also bought a costco aluminum dual piston jack and much prefer it over a friends craftsman alum jack. I've used it over a year on various vehicles and i haven't seen a sign of failure yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (benny_mech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benny_mech* »_I bought one from Costco a while back, and it's great! I'm sure it's made in China, but then, so is everything else. They're about to start manufacturing wings for Airbus. 

I hope this isn't true... if it is - remind me not to fly an Airbus in the future...
With the 787 at least Boeing made their wing boxes in Japan IIRC...


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

I've had my Craftsman jack for about 3+ years now with no issues. It was the only jack that would fit under my Passat at the time. It's squeaked since day one, but still holds pressure and doesn't leak.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

Anybody know if the Costco jack will fit under MK4 GLi side skirts?


----------



## jimbbski (Jun 3, 2007)

I have two floor jacks. One is the aluminum Sears floor jack. I bought it since my sister worked there so I got a good price and the Sears service center is nearby so if I need parts to fix it if it ever breaks that's close by.
My other floor jack is also a Craftman, but it's 25 years old and made in Tawian. It doesn't leak and still works fine. The only problem I've had with it is a spirng that is supposed to keep the jack handle up, broke and Sears can't get me a replacement since it's so old. As long as I keep the handle pointed straight up or horizontal it's OK.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (jimbbski)*

I wound up buying some cheap $30 jack at Walmart.......2.5 ton, low-profile design, perfect fit under the GLI skirts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultraflux3 (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

I have a 10 year old steel craftsman that started to leak this year. I pulled the old O-ring seals out put new ones in, filled it with power steering fluid. I bleed it and it works like new.


----------



## cody251 (Jul 11, 2004)

I have the Craftsman one, and after about 2 years it started leaking. I bought new o-rings and fixed it myself. Refilled and bled out the air and it works great again. For the money and the style if I have to replace o-rings every two years, thats fine with me. 
...good luck finding any jack not made in China.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (cody251)*

indeed... I've been doing my best to avoid made in PRC or Made in China like the plague...

_Quote, originally posted by *cody251* »_
...good luck finding any jack not made in China.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (cody251)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cody251* »_I have the Craftsman one, and after about 2 years it started leaking. I bought new o-rings and fixed it myself. Refilled and bled out the air and it works great again. For the money and the style if I have to replace o-rings every two years, thats fine with me. 
...good luck finding any jack not made in China. 


Do you have the red all aluminum one? I've already replaced the U-joint in mine and now the seals are leaking like crazy. I'll have to tear it apart and get some new O-rings for it. Do you remember what size you used?


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: (Afazz)*

FYI on the Crapsman jack:
I looked at ordering new o-rings (not from Sears). They are a goofy size. It's not a standard metric o-ring. At least from what I could tell from mic'ing the shaft bore & piston OD. But I noticed two things.
1. There is a nylon back-up ring for each o-ring. On mine when I took it apart, had the back-up ring on the top of each o-ring groove. I re-assembled the piston (after not wanting to order new ones & wait for them) with one back-up ring on the bottom of the piston bore & one at the top of the other. Both O-rings would be "in-between" each O-ring.
2. There was no teflon tape or thread sealer on the piston bore piece. I applied a fair amount of turns of tape. I would have prefered Loc-tite 575 but left it at work.
Once assembled, I bled it and jacked it up with a load on it. Left it for over a week and no leaks! Previously it would have leaked like a sieve.








O-ring size, measured from the o-ring itself:
18.5 ID x 2.5 wide (2 each-larger size)
8.0 ID x 1.75 wide (for the small u-joint bore)
The OD of the piston is 17.9 mm. It's for that reason that I was looking for a 17.9 ID O-ring or .705". And NOT a 18.5 ID o-ring. O-rings in that size can be found but are fairly special. I didn't feel like ordering a ton for just two O-rings. If my "fix" doesn't last, I just might. But so far, so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: Started leaking again







I guess no matter how much you polish a turd, it's still a turd http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by groesche at 7:53 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (groesche)*

Is there any more info on the costco jack, or some other simmilarly priced units, other than all this Craftsman talk? Nothing against them, but I don't want to have to repair a jack, I use them often.


----------



## mike2coupe (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (AZGolf)*

I found a guy in Portland who rebuild old jacks. I found his number in the yellow pages, his shop was really scary but I go a blue line jack for 40 dollars. he had jacks everywhere. but you just can't find any usa made jacks in the retail shops


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (mike2coupe)*

FYI for anyone interested, the Craftsman aluminum floor jack is on sale for $150 this week for Craftsman club members. Overall it's a total piece of crap, but I might pick up another one. Any jack I've found that's worth buying is $400+ and still made in China. I've used the Harbor Frieght ones, and prefer the Craftsman for another $50. With some new o-rings and a welder the Crapsman is cheaply maintained and still a pretty good value for the money.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
Do you have the red all aluminum one? I've already replaced the U-joint in mine and now the seals are leaking like crazy. 

where did you get the u joint from?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

https://fa.misumiusa.com/gwos/...10851
Part number was UNCA10, I think it was $13 or something. I welded it onto the square handle boss, and I _think _I was able to pin it into the cylinder. I may have welded both sides, but I forget now and the jack is at a friend's house so I can't go look.


----------



## blackgold (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (Afazz)*

I really wish I could afford an AC jack. That thing is pretty pimpin. My crapsman broke while loaning it out to a friend. busted the ujoint out. So I'm in the market for a new one. china is cool if I can get a good enough warranty with it. I found an OTC brand with a lifetime warranty Just can't find a dealer local just online. The bluepoint might not be bad if it's lifetime warranty also.
Brian


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_FYI for anyone interested, the Craftsman aluminum floor jack is on sale for $150 this week for Craftsman club members. Overall it's a total piece of crap, but I might pick up another one. Any jack I've found that's worth buying is $400+ and still made in China. I've used the Harbor Frieght ones, and prefer the Craftsman for another $50. With some new o-rings and a welder the Crapsman is cheaply maintained and still a pretty good value for the money.


I picked up an RFJ-3000 Ranger aluminum jack from ASE (link below) that "appears" to be of pretty good quality. Only time will tell for sure as it is made in China but it has double sealed hydraulics, which seems to be the weak point in most lower priced jacks. The price is $179. including free delivery. It's pretty light weight but properly designed for good strength. This jack is the "pit stop" style jack with rapid rise. I think it's only 6 or 7 pumps to full height so it requires a little more effort for heavy vehicles. The handle is a two piece aluminum design with a quick release button for storage. I bought my jack for the occasional HPDE event to check brake pads and such, not for everyday use where I have a HD Heim-Werner. Compared to a number of other aluminum jacks I looked at in the same price range, this jack was far better in design and construction.
YMMV
http://www.asedeals.com/aluminum_jack.html


_Modified by raceware at 1:33 AM 3-4-2008_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (raceware)*

I had a conversation with a friend today who is looking at purchasing a floor jack. Neither of these are aluminum, but both are low profile and seem to be pretty heavy duty. These are the two that he found. Does anyone have experience with either?
AC Hydraulics:
http://www.northerntool.com/we...0Page
Omega:
http://www.amazon.com/Omega-29...r=8-1


----------



## wolfsbeard (Jan 18, 2003)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (Afazz)*

Great thread, as I would like to buy an aluminum jack with dependable quality - strictly home use for my daily driver and the girlfriends car.
I will be avoiding Craftsman jacks, as most have recommended. But also from the Sears website are a few others that I am curious about. One is an OTC brand that I am giving heavy consideration. Here it is on the Sears website.. It claims to "meet ANSI PALD, Part 10, for safety and quality". Here it is on OTC's webste. The user's guide provides a full list of parts and replacement kits. Sounds promising to me. 
The other is a Clarke and looks nice. 
Both are 2 ton aluminum floor jacks less than $300. Anybody have any insight about these 2? 

_Modified by bearded86jetta at 12:26 AM 3-25-2008_


_Modified by bearded86jetta at 12:36 AM 3-25-2008_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Who makes a quality aluminum floor jack? (bearded86jetta)*

heres one i bought about 5 years ago, yeah its only a 1.5 ton, but your not liftin the whole car.... I havnt had a problem with it, also came with a little desk model.
Its a blue point, from snap on. $391. Not the cheapest, but you usually pay for what you get!
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog...talog


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

This jack was the bad boy, back in the day, the Lincoln W93642; it is still being made in the USA. This is the blue and yellow jack you used to see at all the service stations and today, it is still being sold under the Hein Werner name; model # HW93642. It has a 2 year warranty, is FULLY REPAIRABLE, according to the company is made to last 4 times longer then the other brands, this is a commercial shop grade jack and while not cheap, it is a Made in USA quality tool. I've always lusted after one of these but haven't bought one. Check it out here: http://www.alltiresupply.com/p-HW93642.html 
Here is the spec sheet on these jacks: http://www.shinnfuamerica.com/...0.pdf
product page: http://www.shinnfuamerica.com/...D=522
_Modified by billymade at 9:47 PM 4-1-2008_


_Modified by billymade at 10:53 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (billymade)*

I have the Hein-Werner 2 ton as my everyday jack and it is an excellent American made, professional quality floor jack. It's robust and yet pretty low profile to fit under most cars without problems. I've always had good experiences with H-W American made jacks.


----------

